# CAG West Branch Review / Pics



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Gang,

I'll get the official write up / pics up online this week. Going to be a couple of days though. Just give me a chance  This one is going in the NACA, so I have to write it first. LOL. And YES.....we have a bunch of pics to post


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

To keep you busy gang, here are some pics to start with  

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandingSignin.jsp?Uc=deetgrh.8ps8n70l&Uy=d9ye18&Upost_signin=BrowsePhotos.jsp%3FshowSlide%3Dtrue&Ux=0&UV=687448586685_796370443205


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Another great outing Shawn and LOTS of great pics!


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

had a great time,caught some fish,but the comorodory was fantastic and thats what it all about!!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like CAG had yet another EXCELLENT outing along with the OGF at West Branch  Looking forward to some nice pictures  which are always nice to view for thoise who don't make the trip... You are so right RANGER 1 .the friendships and chit chat are really what these types of outings are all about . I'm just sorry I missed out this year.... THE CATKING


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Nice pics Shawn... I put some in my gallery as well...
Wish I could have made it back before you left!!!
I came back to an empty house Sunday morning LOL
Was real nice meeting members I had not seen before...
Looks like I'll make cosi in June


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pics, those are some nice fat carp. Way to go guys.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going, looks like Ak smoked everyone?


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Those carp look very healthy. It's amazing what zebra mussels can do for a carp. What was the biggest carp that was landed?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

it was a great time as usual..i think everybody at least got a fish... i sure didn't catch that many fish this year..but whatever was caught have biiig belly on them.. i was squeezing this ones belly and it kept spewin poop out its butt.. it was great to see what comes outta there..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

19.5 I believe. Most fish were 15-18.5.


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I enjoyed the pictures. Some of those carp were very fat!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Not fat but females loaded with eggs!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

carp are loaded up in the shallows of milton. I am pretty sure they are ready to spawn I saw some males running the females yeaserday. saw a few 15lb+ carp


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I am hoping to hit West Branch again next weekend.. too busy this one...
Where can someone fish for them at Milton from shore?


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Loaded with eggs and Zebra Mussels!

I have caught good Carp (teens)off the Causeway. It's been a few years though.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Thanks Mark...
What you doing next weekend?
I have two fish alarms coming in and some bank stix too


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

the fish I saw were near the point veiw ramp, which is a state park, there are a few other parks along the lake that can be fished.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I haven't fished there in 20 years ...
I didn't even know there were parks...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

clyde, drop me a pm and maybe we can hook up and fish it a few times during the week. It's only a 30 min from me.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a great time, lots of smiles.... 
Nice size fish too, I know they must do some tugging on those rods.


----------

